# Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?



## Mani_09 (13. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Gleich um allen "Schau doch bei der Suchfunktion"-Sagern vorzubeugen, ich konnte wirklich nichts finden, woraus ich viel schlauer wurde. Wenn jemand nichts ausführlich schreiben möchte, bin ich auch für brauchbare Links sehr dankbar.

Ich habe einen BioSmart von Oase mit zugehöriger Pumpe (BioSmart Set 14000).
Da das heuer meine erste Filterüberwinterung wird und ich echt nichts falsch machen möchte wende ich mich an euch in der Hoffnung gute Ratschläge zu bekommen :beten

Das ich den Filter bei Wassertemperaturen von unter 10°C nicht mehr brauche habe ich schon aufgeschnappt in diversen Threads. Dabei muss ich natürlich auch die Fütterung einstellen, soweit alles klar.
Ich nehme an den Filter samt Pumpe muss ich im Keller oder in der Garage (beides stets über 15°C) den Winter über lagern.

Nun aber das für mich nicht so klare:
1. Nehme ich den Filter samt Pumpe raus und kann ich den komplett reinigen (also fast wie neu)?
2. Also Schwämme ausdrücken bis sie komplett sauber sind, oder gehören die vielleicht sogar ausgetauscht? Oder soll ich die Schwämme so belassen wie sie sind und nur das Wasser ablassen?
3. Gehört bei der UVC irgendetwas gemacht? Habe noch nicht reingeschaut, aber da werden ja auch Verunreinigungen drin sein..
4. Die Pumpe kann ich nicht wirklich viel reinigen, zumindest wüsste ich nicht wirklich was ich mehr machen könnte als sie vielleicht etwas abbürsten und allfälligen groben Schmutz zu entfernen.
5. Soll ich die Pumpe in einem Kübel mit Wasser überwintern, oder etwa trocken?
6. Soll die Pumpe den Winter über mit dem Filter via Schlauch verbunden bleiben, oder kann ich alle Schläuche abschließen und alles in Einzelteilen lagern?

Sorry, ich weiß ne Menge fragen und für die meisten wahrscheinlich unnötige und sich selbst erklärende Fragen, aber ich habe NULL Erfahrung mit Teichtechnik und möchte nichts falsch machen. (ist ja alles nicht so billig) 

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Antworten und freue mich schon auf eure Ratschläge


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Mani, 
ich kann dir nur sagen, wie ich es im vergangenen Winter gemacht habe .
Pumpe kann und sollte man, meines Erachtens, schon reinigen, 
zumindest das Gehäuse ab und alles abbürsten. 
Die Pumpe dann, ohne Gehäuse in Wasser lagern.
Die Schläuche habe ich alle entfernt und etwas gereinigt.
Den Filter, habe ich ebenso auseinander genommen und die Schwämme gründlich gereinigt, 
sowie auch das Gehäuse.
Nach dem Trocknen, alles wieder zusammengebaut(austauschen der Schwämme, 
nur Nötig wenn welche beschädigt sind)
Im nächsten Frühjahr, kannst du dann neu loslegen.
Sicher bekommst du hier noch weitere Tips.
Viel Erfolg und einen Ausfallfreien Winter, wünsche ich dir


----------



## Mani_09 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Sabine!
Vielen Dank, ich denke ich werde es genau so machen, klingt für mich alles ziemlich gut 
Schwämme sollten alle noch gut sein, habe den Filter ja erst seit Mitte des Sommers.
Freue mich dennoch auf weitere Tips und Erfahrungsberichte, ich denke jeder hat da seine eigene Herangehensweise.
Wünsche dir auch einen ausfallfreien Winter.


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Filter mach ich auch komplett weg , mach ihn Sauber und ab innen Keller damit . Hab auch den BioSmart 14000 ( noch ) .

Warum schon bei 10 Grad das ganze ...? Füttern könnte man doch länger , oder Verwöhnt man die Fische dann zusehr ...?

Schalten die dann um bei 10 Grad auf Sparflamme ...?


----------



## Mani_09 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Was ich bei meinen vorausgegangenen Recherchen erfahren habe ist es unter 10 Grad nicht nötig, da die Fische da eher ruhen und nicht auf das Futter angewiesen sind und dadurch auch weniger ausscheiden und infolge dessen auch der Filter nicht mehr notwendig wird..
Klang für mich einleuchtend, weswegen ich den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Annahme nicht hinterfragte 
Aber vielleicht äußern sich noch ein paar Erfahrenere zu dem Thema.


----------



## Thoma (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Mani,
völlig richtig was Sabine geschrieben hat.
Die Pumpe mach ich immer mit ner Wurzelbürste sauber, geht prima und beschädigt nichts, Schlauch nehm ich ab und ebenfalls reinigen, auf die Dichtringe aufpassen, die mach ich penibel sauber.
Die Pumpe mußt Du in einen Eimer mit Wasser gefüllt überwintern, ich mach immer nen Deckel drauf, dann verdunstet nichts.
Auch das Filtergehäuse kannst mit Wurzel- und Rundbürste für die Ecken prima reinigen, die Schwämme wasch ich in der Badewanne richtig gut aus, lass alles schön trocknen und stell alles in Keller.
Deine UVC solltest Du auch aufschrauben und das Gehäuse und das Glas vorsichtig putzen.
Die Lampe brauchst noch ned wechseln, das würd ich nach der nächsten Saison tun.
Aber, lass Dir ruhig noch Zeit damit, Du kannst den Filter getrost noch bis zum ersten Frost laufen lassen!
Nur mit dem füttern der Fischis sollte man ab 10° Wassertemparatur aufhören, da Sie dann einen anderen Stoffwechsel haben und das Futter nicht mehr verwerten.
So, hoff hab Dir bissl helfen können und wünsch Dir viel Erfolg!
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Mani_09 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Mann, Klasse! 
Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe, ich werde es genau so machen.
Es ist beruhigend vorher schon zu wissen was wann zu tun ist, denn man will ja schließlich das bestmögliche für den Teich samt Einwohner und Technik tun.

Und ab welchen Zeitpunkt soll dann im Frühjahr wieder begonnen werden mit filtern und füttern?
Gefühlsmäßig würd ich sagen wenn alles abgetaut ist und kein Frost mehr folgen soll?
Und um alles wieder in Schwung zu bringen, sollte ich Filterstarter verwenden?


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Ihr, 
mir fällt da noch was zum Filterschwämme Reinigen ein:
Da diese Dinger fürchterlich stinken und wirklich sehr schwer zu reinigen sind, 
lasse ich sie nach der groben Vorreinigung, 
noch durch ein kurzes Schonprogramm , mit hohem Waserstand, in der Waschmaschine nudeln.
 Ohne Waschmittel,  natürlich!
Dann ist das meiste an Dreck raus.
Danach am Besten die Maschine nochmal leer nachlaufen lassen, 
damit der Dreck auch wieder aus der Maschine raus ist


----------



## libsy (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Gute Tipps, was mich aber interessieren würde, wie macht man das mit einem Tonnenfilter? Wie überwintert man das. Ist ja mehr Mattenfiltermaterial, dann das HelX. 
Kann man das gleich hier anschließen. Pumpe ist klar.


----------



## fiseloer (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*



lotta schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> mir fällt da noch was zum Filterschwämme Reinigen ein:
> Da diese Dinger fürchterlich stinken und wirklich sehr schwer zu reinigen sind,
> lasse ich sie nach der groben Vorreinigung,
> noch durch ein kurzes Schonprogramm , mit hohem Waserstand, in der Waschmaschine nudeln.



Hallo Sabine,

wenn ich die Nummer bei uns zu Hause abziehe lässt meine Frau sich scheiden.


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

hihi, 
ich machs ja heimlich und lasse danach die Maschine nochmal leer, mit Waschmittel durchlaufen


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Sabine!
Die Filterschwämme werden bei mir erst vom groben Dreck abgespült, dann auf ein Gitter gelegt und aus getreten, mit Wasser besprüht und wieder aus getreten, so oft bis das Gewicht deutlich nach läßt. Du kannst sie auch aus 1m höhe auf das Gitter fallen lassen und dann mit der Gartenspritze leicht  in den Schaum pressen und von oben nach unten spülen, kommt auch ne Menge Dreck bei raus.
Man sieht dann genau wann das Wasser sauberer wird.Oder beides anwenden.Im Frühjahr- bis Mitte Sommer lege ich das Gitter über eine Tuppe, um den Dreck als Dünger für Rhodo's, __ Hortensien, Ziergras oder __ Magnolien auf zu fangen.
Mit Helix noch keine Erfahrungen!

Hallo Mani!
Ab 10-8 Grad gehen die Fischies in Winterruhe. D.h. der Stoffwechsel wird runter gefahren, würden die Fische noch Fressen würde der Mageninhalt langsam anfangen zu schimmeln, weil nichts mehr verdaut wird(Stoffwechsel).
Im nächsten Frühjahr zeigen die Fische es selber an, wann sie ihr Futter haben wollen, sie betteln dann und dann ist es auch an der Zeit die Herz-Lungen Maschine für den Teich  wieder an zuwerfen.

Bei allen PE oder PVC-Teilen wie Pumpe, Skimmer oder Filter habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einem Insektenschwamm für Autos gemacht. Unter einem Wasserhahn sauber gerubbelt, geht prima!


LG Ron!


----------



## Cooki76 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Wieso reinigt Ihr denn Eure Schwämme so peniebel? So wascht Ihr ja die letzten Microorganismen mit raus. Im nächsten Jahr startet ihr mit nem fast neuen Filter und 0 Microorganismen und Bakterien...In der Aquaristik wechselt man auch nie das komplette Filtermedium oder putzt alles pico bello. Ich säubere Schwämme z.B. nur bis der grobe Schmutz draussen ist mit lauwarmen Wasser. Dann trocknen lassen und ab in den Keller. So können Microorganismen überleben und der Filter starten nicht komplett tot im neuen Jahr.


----------



## lotta (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Cooki,
überleben die Organismen denn echt auch 6 Monate im Trockenen?
Ich dachte, die sterben schon nach kürzester Zeit , 
wenn der Filter nicht läuft, auch im Wasser ab?
gibt es da nen Link dazu, würde mich echt mal genauer interessieren?
Danke für deinen Tip.


----------



## Cooki76 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Es überleben sogar Organismen im Gefrierschrank ...Sogar in den "Furz" trocknen Wüsten überleben Organismen...Meine Schwester ist Biologielaborantin im Forstamt und mit Ihr habe ich mal drüber gesprochen.
Sie meint das auf jedenfall Organismen überleben und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Algen im Frühjahr durch einen nicht ausreichend funktionierenden Biologischen Filterteil...


----------



## lotta (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Klasse, danke Cooki
dann werde ich das dieses Jahr auch so machn, 
und die Waschaschine schonen


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

.... kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an was für Bakterien da überleben.
Das würde, wie schon geschrieben wurde, die ganze 24/7 - Theorie über den Haufen werfen....

Ich reinige ebenfalls mit dem Kärcher die Matten - dazu leg ich sie auf ein Abtropfgitter (war früher mal ein Wäschetrockner) - ist zwar keine angenehme Arbeit, aber einmal pro Jahr kann man schon mal einen Tag für das Einwintern opfern.
Ob da jetzt irgendwelche "Viecherl" überleben oder nicht - ist mir egal - im Frühjahr gibt's Starterbakterien und dann läuft nach 2-3 Wochen alles wieder ganz normal.

Auf die Idee mit der Waschmaschine bin ich allerdings noch nicht gekommen - hab sowieso eine 2-te Maschine stehen, die früher für richtig dreckige Arbeitskleidung benutzt wurde und jetzt nur als Ersatz dient.
Mal mit meiner "Maschinistin" reden .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Kann man die Schwämme nicht einfach grob reinigen und den Winter über im Teich lassen? Irgendwer hat hier mal geschrieben, dass er die Schwämme auffädelt und dann den Winter über in den Teich "hängt".
Das die für den Teich relevanten Bakterien absterben, wenn diese nicht mit Wasser umspült werden, denke ich auch. Eine Überwinterung "an Land" würde zum Absterben der Bakterien führen. Nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, das ja doch einige Bakterien überleben, aber ob das die für den Teich wichtigen Bakkis sind???


----------



## PeterW (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo,
leider hat noch niemand was zur Frage von Gerd geantwortet, nämlich was das überwintern der Filtertonnen
angeht. Würde mich auch interessieren da ich die jetzt auch erstmals in Betrieb habe. Selbst wenn die komplett entleert werden, kann man die draußen lassen? Und wer hat Erfahrung mit dem KG-Rohr vom BA
das ja noch aus der Erde rausschaut, endend mit einem Zugschieber. Passiert da nichts wenn man das ordentlich einpackt. Habe da Bedenken das der Frost da was sprengt, oder lässt man die Tonnen weiter laufen?? Ich habe in Schwerkraft gebaut mit Pumpe in der letzten Tonne. Habe auch schon im Forum gesucht bin aber auch nicht so richtig schlau geworden.
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Morgen 
 (  http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/winterzeit/  )

Gruss R.


----------



## lotta (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Reiner, 
danke für diesen interessanten Link


----------



## Nori (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

@ Dominic:
Ich schätze da wirst du ein paar total veralgte Matten im Frühjahr bergen, die nur sehr mühsam (wenn überhaupt noch) zu reinigen sind.
Ich würde es nicht tun!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

@Nori
Ja das kann sein. Also ist dein Favorit die Säuberung der Matten und im nächsten Jahr den Filter mit Starterbakkis auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich hader  noch mit mir, ob ich den Filter "isolieren" und durchlaufen lassen soll, oder eben eine "filterfreie" Zeit von ein paar Wochen in Kauf nehme....  Tendenz heute: filterfrei und Belüftung rein, falls es richtig kalt werden sollte und der Teich anfängt zuzufrieren.


----------



## Micha61 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir läuft der Filter durch.
Liegt die Lufttemp. über der Wassertemp, wird vom BA bei voller Leistung gepumpt.
Wird es zu kalt, wird BA geschlossen und über Skimmer (ohne Aufsatz) bei gedrosselter Pumpe gefördert. Zur Not liegen noch zwei Schego in Lauerstellung.
Selbstverständlich ist die Filteranlage gedämmt, seitlich 5 cm Styroporplatten, obenauf bis 30 cm. Und wenn jetzt die Sonne, noch ab und zu mal scheint, wird die Poolheizung zugeschalten.


LG Micha


----------



## samorai (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hallo Domenic!
Von wegen ein paar Wochen, letzten Winter waren es gut 4,5 Monate. Keiner wußte mehr wie die eigenen Fische aussahen!

LG Ron!


----------



## Dominic_1975 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Hey Ron!
Da gebe ich Dir Recht... Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Doc (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich meinen Filter richtig?*

Früher: Alles blitz blank

Mittlerweile:

Ausspülen der Medien und ab in den Keller ... Rest bleibt draußen


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wie-überwintere-ich-meinen-filter-richtig.40468/page-2#post-445458


----------



## Petta (8. Okt. 2016)

Doc schrieb:


> Ausspülen der Medien und ab in den Keller ... Rest bleibt draußen



Hallo,
so machen wir es auch..........
Der Teich wird weder abgedeckt noch beheizt. Probleme gab es noch nie..........und das nun schon seit gut 13 Jahren


----------



## sugger1234 (8. Okt. 2016)

Die Filtertonne hab ich bis jetzt immer abgelassen die Matten sauber gemacht grob abgespült und alles wieder in die Tonne und draußen gelassen am Teich Uvc ausgebaut, Pumpe gereinigt und wieder in der Pumpenkammer versenkt
heuer will ich mal anders versuchen und durchlaufen lassen reduziert, soll besser sein  ließt man immer wieder, aber auch da gehen die Meinungen auseinander  
ein Nachbar von mir hat auch den Biosmart14000  an seinem Wasserfall der läuft auch nicht Isoliert das ganze Jahr.
Wasserschichten gibt es eh nicht in unseren Teichen
Abdecken tue ich nicht , nur ein paar Eisfreihalter und 2 Luftsprudler in 50cm tiefe das wars


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

ich mach meine Matten sauber, Spül mein Helix ab, Filterkasten ausspülen und lass alles im leeren Filterkasten. Dann muss ich im Frühjahr nur noch die Abläufe schließen, Pumpen starten und es kann wieder losgehen

LG Marcus


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2016)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> Wasserschichten gibt es eh nicht in unseren Teichen


Und wie erklärst du das dein Teich oben Eis bildet und unten die Fische bei 4, 5 oder 6° durch den Winter kommen?


----------



## Micha61 (10. Okt. 2016)

Moin Marcus,



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich im Frühjahr nur noch die Abläufe schließen, Pumpen starten und es kann wieder losgehen


bei Deiner Teichgröße, warum lässt Du den Filter nicht gedrosselt durchlaufen ?



marcus18488 schrieb:


> ich mach meine Matten sauber, Spül mein Helix ab,


eh sich das dann neu besiedelt hat, ist die Saison bald wieder zu Ende.


LG Micha


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> 
> bei Deiner Teichgröße, warum lässt Du den Filter nicht gedrosselt durchlaufen ?
> ...


Morsche
Ich weiß ja gar nicht was ihr immer hab mit frisch Besiedeln jedes Jahr . So lange dauert das nun auch nicht .
Mein __ Hel-x liegt den Winter auch Trocken und das klappt jedes Jahr auf's neue .
" Klingt Komisch ist aber so "


----------



## marcus18488 (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Micha,

hab auch schon mal daran gedacht, gedrosselt durchlaufen zu lassen. Seit meiner Erweiterung ist das Volumen noch größer geworden. (werd demnächst mal aktuelle Bilder einstellen). 

in meiner Region ( wird auch schwäbisch Sibirien genannt) haben wir sehr harte Winter. Der Teich friert ziemlich stark zu, mein Bachlauf wäre eine totale Eisbahn. Damit das Wasser nicht zu sehr auskühlt stelle ich alle Pumpen ab. Matten und Helix bleiben im Freien mit ein wenig Schmutz im Filter liegen. Hab damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht

LG Marcus


----------



## Micha61 (11. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Marcus,



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Matten und Helix bleiben im Freien mit ein wenig Schmutz im Filter liegen.


Wenn Du den Teich auch im Winter belüftest, versuche doch das Filtermaterial in billige und stabile Raschel/Kartoffelsäcke zu packen und in die Nähe des Ausströmers zu platzieren.

LG Micha


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (16. Okt. 2016)

Ich decke meinen Teich auch nicht ab, Filter läuft durch, jedoch ohne BA. Wasser wird über den eigentlich Skimmer angesaugt, jedoch ca. 30 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel. Auf dieser Höhe wird auch das Wasser wieder in den Teich geleitet. 
Wird dieses Jahr mein erster Winter. Habe lange überlegt ob ich Abdecke oder nicht, habe mich dagegen entschieden. 
Besitze einen Regentonnenfilter, der ist in einer gemauerten Filterkammer versteckt, also gut geschützt. Meint ihr ich muss Angst haben das etwa die Regentonnen zufrieren oder sollte das bei reduziertem Flow nicht passieren? 
Bilder von meinem Filter kann man in der Galerie finden.


----------

